# Custom center console



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally finished my retrofitted TT shifter and custom gauge panel in my mk4.


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

I do like that :thumbup:
I assume you just cut the holes for the gauges, or did you have to plastic weld the ashtray and smooth it out?


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

id like to know how you did that gauge set up as well. and where you got that tt shifter on your mkiv


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

The shifter is out of a mk1 audi TT that I cut and plastic welded into place. As for the gauges i deleted the ashtray by plastic welding a filler piece in and then I plastic welded the gauge panel in.


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Stilllookin said:


> The shifter is out of a mk1 audi TT that I cut and plastic welded into place. As for the gauges i deleted the ashtray by plastic welding a filler piece in and then I plastic welded the gauge panel in.


Plastic welding seems highly underrated, or it's just because most people don't want to get in there and start melting ish together...
I would really like to learn how to plastic weld and just weld in general, it's a good skill to have when you wish to work on cars a lot :thumbup:


----------



## bigo1917 (Oct 1, 2012)

where did u find your cudtom center console


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

bigo1917 said:


> where did u find your cudtom center console


It is a custom center console that I built.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

That's a great piece, subtle, really not noticeable during daylight I would imagine. I haven't reached that level yet, still fiber-glassing and welding sheet metal. Id like to learn how you made that piece since the only plastic welding I've done is just repairing cracked abs.


----------

